# Exorbitant diabetes costs must be addressed



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2016)

We are surprised and disappointed that for World Health Day 2016, there is no mention of access to diabetes supplies or insulin. The WHO has chosen ‘beat diabetes’ as the theme for World Health Day this year, ignoring those who cannot afford or obtain their vital and essential medicines. The theme is insensitive and ignorant to those living with diabetes whose lives are most in jeopardy.

This is why T1International is sharing some data from our Insulin & Diabetes Supply Survey. We ask that you spread the word and use the hashtags #insulin4all and #whd2016 as much as possible on and around World Health Day (7 April).

We launched our Survey in March to look at prices people pay out-of-pocket for their vital insulin, test strips, and diabetes care. We asked respondents to let us know the type of insulin they take, how they take it, how much they must pay for it, as well as what type of test strips they use and their cost, and the other costs associated with their diabetes management. We compared monthly out-of-pocket costs for diabetes with average monthly wages in each country and explored whether people use ketone strips and the glucagon injection, which are life-saving when blood sugars are too high or too low.

So far more than 100 people have completed the survey from 39 different countries. The survey is still open, but we are honoured that so many people have shared their experience with us so far. The information gives us a wider picture of the global situation for people with diabetes. It confirms what we already know – that living with diabetes is a struggle for many and an exorbitant financial burden for others.

http://t1international.com/insulin-access/diabetes-costs-must-be-addressed/

Shows how lucky we are to have the NHS, for all its faults.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2016)

We all take NHS for granted. But please don't. When I was injecting a disposable needle got used till it was blunt. Finger pricking needles can last a very long time when clean. No van has ever come to my house to take away sharps. (a pair of pliers). That's after nearly 50yrs of T1.  How much is that if a feller in a van turned up every 3wks ?  I am not saying to copy but have a think when ordering things etc .              Little rant over


----------



## trophywench (Apr 6, 2016)

But Hobie, now I am 66 and have virtually run out of anywhere to inject or stick a cannula, my dermis having degraded so much over the years - I have to say I will contradict you and say the opposite - DO NOT REUSE NEEDLES OR LANCETS.  You may live to regret it, if you do!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> We all take NHS for granted. But please don't. When I was injecting a disposable needle got used till it was blunt. Finger pricking needles can last a very long time when clean. No van has ever come to my house to take away sharps. (a pair of pliers). That's after nearly 50yrs of T1.  How much is that if a feller in a van turned up every 3wks ?  I am not saying to copy but have a think when ordering things etc .              Little rant over


Every 3 weeks? It takes at least 3 years for me to fill a sharps bin  Also, it's keeping that feller in work, he's paying tax and contributing to the local economy. He may even be raising genius sons and daughters who will one day find a cure - I'm not going to jeopardise that! 

I think the biggest waste in the NHS is people fighting and drinking on Saturday nights


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 7, 2016)

I am extremely thankful for the NHS and don't take it for granted for a second, not one.  Needles and lancets are a drop in the ocean and I personally wouldn't recommend reusing them, if you want to save money Hobie you could give back your pump, that's very expensive I jest there Hobie because I believe everyone should have access to the best care possible to save them and the welfare state from much worse conditions that will inevitably cost a lot of money to support, but the point is this, in the 21st century there are people dying from a condition that can be treated, they're losing limbs, going blind and generally leading miserable lives because the pharmaceutical companies are making a horrendous level of profit.  They are businesses based on profit, so of course they will capitalise on it, but the human race they serve is not without power here, the combined governments in the world could exert a great deal of bargaining power.  Why aren't they?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 8, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I am extremely thankful for the NHS and don't take it for granted for a second, not one.  Needles and lancets are a drop in the ocean and I personally wouldn't recommend reusing them, if you want to save money Hobie you could give back your pump, that's very expensive I jest there Hobie because I believe everyone should have access to the best care possible to save them and the welfare state from much worse conditions that will inevitably cost a lot of money to support, but the point is this, in the 21st century there are people dying from a condition that can be treated, they're losing limbs, going blind and generally leading miserable lives because the pharmaceutical companies are making a horrendous level of profit.  They are businesses based on profit, so of course they will capitalise on it, but the human race they serve is not without power here, the combined governments in the world could exert a great deal of bargaining power.  Why aren't they?


A pump is the cheapest way to treat T1 diabetes.  The point I was making is that after nearly 50yrs no one in a van has EVER collected a sharps bin from me. I would get on my feet if I had to take them anywhere. Can you imagine the cost to the NHS for that alone


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> A pump is the cheapest way to treat T1 diabetes.  The point I was making is that after nearly 50yrs no one in a van has EVER collected a sharps bin from me. I would get on my feet if I had to take them anywhere. Can you imagine the cost to the NHS for that alone


I think it's the councils that pay for the sharps bin disposals, certainly is where I live, so it's something I pay for myself in my council tax, not the NHS...


----------



## trophywench (Apr 8, 2016)

.... and it's at least 6 months if not longer, for filling a sharps bin anyway!  No other diabetic, than one on a Roche Insight - fills them quicker unless they also put stuff in there that shouldn't be!  I really think that the £1400 a year we pay the local council for all their services which we don't use is ruddy expensive for the ONE that I do!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I think it's the councils that pay for the sharps bin disposals, certainly is where I live, so it's something I pay for myself in my council tax, not the NHS...


Well done for paying for it Northy yourself


----------



## trophywench (Apr 8, 2016)

Correction - no, not one but TWO services - we do rather like them emptying our bins ......


----------



## trophywench (Apr 8, 2016)

... and I wasn't actually aware that any of us had a choice whether to pay it or not!


----------



## GregP (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm eternally grateful for the NHS, knowing that I've had more than my fair share out of them. I have a pacemaker device fitted, a new one ever 10 years or so and they are about £50k each, so I'm sure I've already had out more than I'll ever put in!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 9, 2016)

GregP said:


> I'm eternally grateful for the NHS, knowing that I've had more than my fair share out of them. I have a pacemaker device fitted, a new one ever 10 years or so and they are about £50k each, so I'm sure I've already had out more than I'll ever put in!


Well done Greg. Would you rather they gave people pacemakers etc or cost of empting sharps bins. I know which I would prefer. The cost over the country must be very high to empty sharps bins.  A pair of pliers, a used coke can & everyone's happy.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 9, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Correction - no, not one but TWO services - we do rather like them emptying our bins ......


Probably a good thing that your council also maintains parks, roads, pavements, bike lanes etc, plus educates other people's childrens, provides social care etc.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 9, 2016)

Copepod - I know this.  There is a rumour that they ran libraries too once upon a time!

All I was saying though was - we are all PAYING for the service - nobody provides it free !  Same as we all pay for the NHS - except we can all see we should be paying more, but the Gov refuse to take it from us since they prefer us to pay even more, to private companies instead of the NHS - which they do NOT want to run. (and are determined to close it down)


----------



## Copepod (Apr 9, 2016)

Your post #10 implied that you only used 2 services provided by your council - that's why I commented. 
I agree that problems are caused when councils / NHS contract profit making organisations to provide services, usually at higher costs to organisation paying for service and often worse conditions of service for those whose employment is transferred.


----------

